# when are you a carpenter



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Over the years I have had alot of guys ask when am I A carpenter
I really dont have a good answer for them
I think you just kind of know at some point?
I do any type of carpentry so it takes a long time for someone to get a good grasp of what is going on in one area or another


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Rough carpenters.
Finish carpenters.
Generals.

3 categories in my books. Some can demonstrate all 3. But I know very good finish guys that are useless framers. They can't shift habits and will take 2 hours cutting a common rafter and will want to plane it down. 

Conversely, I know rough guys that will trim leaving 1/4" undersized/oversized cuts and figure they'll just "fill it".

There's a lot that goes into this question...code knowledge/building practices/reading blueprints/designing/building to spec/product knowledge/skilled use of tools/safety.

But to sum it up, you're a carpenter when you can demonstrate the abilities of a carpenter all the time, make virtually no mistakes, manage your time and know what materials to use while complying with all rules/regulations.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

When you don't have to ask


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

You will know when you have the confidence, knowledge, and experience to walk into an architects office and say " I can build anything you can draw".

For me I was 28 yrs. old. It had taken me 13 yrs. to get to that point.

I know, I'm a slow learner. :whistling


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nailkiller1, good question. Many people tend to think you are only what they (the group) think you are. It's one of those groupthink things wherein "the group" excludes or includes other people into their group for any reason they choose is acceptable. Of course being "in" the group has it's advantages but it also means you must "be" what the group thinks you should be. Most often being in the "group" means there is a membership fee established by the governing body of a group.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

bconley said:


> When you don't have to ask


No that is a BS answer. 

It should be when you know the right questions to ask. I can go concrete to finish but if I am not the one holding the blueprint then I don't assume anything. That is how you get in trouble and will get fired or worse of sued.

I have seen to many people in the trades finding themselves in trouble. Why because they where to stupid to aske the right question. Why didn't ask the right question because they didn't know in the first place.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

When you have the confidence to know you are, If you have to ask, you are not, IMO...GMOD


----------



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

Forget going into an architects office and saying, I can build whatever you draw, anyone who has built custom houses knows that architects drew up things that will never work out in the field. Thats where the real carpenter will turn around and say "theres no way that what you designed here is going to work, It may look nice on paper, but this is what we actually have to do. A non-carpenter would stand there and say, "why doesnt this work, the architect drew it this way, it has to be right. What do I do?:wallbash:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just want to be a dirty old carpenter but, I am not old enough yet to get the key from Neo!!:laughing:

Or maybe it had to do with a secret hand shake, I wish I could remember why the other guy needed a nitrile glove.:wheelchair::shifty::whistling:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just want to be a dirty old carpenter but, I am not old enough yet to get the key from Neo!!:laughing:
> 
> Or maybe it had to do with a secret hand shake, I wish I could remember why the other guy needed a nitrile glove.:wheelchair::shifty::whistling:laughing:


You're almost half way there. :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You are a carpenter when other carpenters ask for you opinion.
As for the comment "make virtually no mistakes" I guess in his opinion I am not a carpenter. Its not about how many mistakes you make. It's what you do to fix it that separates you from the rest.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

I was told...once you can figure rafters and stair stringers....

IMO, you're a carpenter when you sell your soul to this business and choose the trade as your way to make a living...after that the question is how good of a carpenter you are....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i dont want to be no real carpenter no more,im not tuff enuff:sad:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i dont want to be no real carpenter no more,im not tuff enuff:sad:


 Yeah, I kinda had you figured more for an exterior restoration technician than a carpenter. Sorry man.:laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

JustaFramer said:


> No that is a BS answer.
> 
> It should be when you know the right questions to ask. I can go concrete to finish but if I am not the one holding the blueprint then I don't assume anything. That is how you get in trouble and will get fired or worse of sued.
> 
> I have seen to many people in the trades finding themselves in trouble. Why because they where to stupid to aske the right question. Why didn't ask the right question because they didn't know in the first place.


When you don't have to ask if your a carpenter, not when you don't have to ask questions:shutup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

You know you're a carpenter when you have more coin wrapped upin your tools and truck than you do in everything else you got.

When you are watching a game and drinking your cheap domestic beer and all you can think about is how you are going to handle that tricky thing coming up on the job.

When you scrutinize every single building you walk into, drive by, see on TV, see in a magazine...

When you can tell by what a guy has loaded in his pickup, what trade he is in and what he is going to do that day or what he was doing that day.

When you can tell the species of wood being used by the smell.

When you you get to work early just to walk around and "feel" what is being missed before the rest of the zoo shows up.

When there are at least two tool catalogs on your coffee table, always.

When your wife's car is never ever going to see the inside of the garage, and you have her on board with the program.

When you care more about the quality of your tools than your haircut.

When 95% of your clothing budget is for work clothes.

When every gift you get is some kind of tool.

When all your friends have nail guns.

When you can tell the power tool being used by the sound. And wheather it is any good or not.

When the groom on your wedding cake has a nail bag on.

When you care more about how your cords and hoses are rolled up than the mud in your truck.


How do I end this?:laughing:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

bconley said:


> When you don't have to ask if your a carpenter, not when you don't have to ask questions:shutup:



Yes I now realize I read more into your answer than is what is printed. :blink:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Yeah, I kinda had you figured more for an exterior restoration technician than a carpenter. Sorry man.:laughing:


 
:blink: ooooooooo a ERT?.....ka-ching:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> You know you're a carpenter when you have more coin wrapped upin your tools and truck than you do in everything else you got.
> 
> When you are watching a game and drinking your cheap domestic beer and all you can think about is how you are going to handle that tricky thing coming up on the job.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Are you spying on me?:shifty:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> You know you're a carpenter when you have more coin wrapped upin your tools and truck than you do in everything else you got.
> 
> When you are watching a game and drinking your cheap domestic beer and all you can think about is how you are going to handle that tricky thing coming up on the job.
> 
> ...



Darcy
I think he was spying on me too.



Nicely put Gus:thumbsup:
Craig


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

basswood said:


> I'm doing a low budget cabinet refacing for a rental house kitchen. MDF door and drawer fronts.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Bass


Be sure to take before and after pictures for your new website. :whistling


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

Never too young to teach, NEVER too old to learn.


HAPPY NEW YEAR, Brothas!!:notworthy


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

great list gus you have me smiling from ear to ear


----------

